# The Platform?



## valhalla (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm newbie in FreeBSD. I was confused when I wanted to downloaded the FreeBSD version and platform, because I'm using a netbook with Intel Atom N455 processor. The question is which version & platform do I have to download?

Thank you, best regards to you all....


----------



## mk (Feb 3, 2011)

Version - the latest release, Platform: 32bit -i386, 64bit -amd64. And yes AMD will work on your INTEL, take a shot of ia64 if you have Itanium. Happy installation


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 3, 2011)

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=49491

Looks like it's AMD64 for your processor

~


----------



## valhalla (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you so much guys....I appreciate the help...thanks again...


----------

